# Stonelick Lake - 'trash' report



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone having any luck fishing 'ole stoneys?' 
By the way, who do we write to about cleaning up the trash around that place? Its like a garbage dump around that lake!!!! Trash EVERYWHERE. I cant believe people just leave their garbage behind. I'm not talking about a can here and a bag there. There is crap laying all over the banks of that place.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Welcome to Clermont County...Trash,Poachers,Poachers who trash..

Welcome...Can't wait to move


----------



## Craw (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah, could be a nice lake gotta love goshen!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

if you really want something done right...do it yourself...put a cleanup weekend out there and see what kind of responce you get..there are alot of people here who fish that lake..btw im sure there people from the park who would be more than happy to give you the trash bags and haul off the trash


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Good idea....so the ohio tax money I pay the state can buy "ME" garbage bags so "I" can do their job and pick up the garbage??? I dont think so. This place isn't a cubscout reservation, Its 'supposedly' an Ohio State Park. I use to go there as a kid all the time. I've never seen it in this kind of condition.
I guess the park is a reflection of the filth some people like to live in. 



bigjohn513 said:


> if you really want something done right...do it yourself...put a cleanup weekend out there and see what kind of responce you get..there are alot of people here who fish that lake..btw im sure there people from the park who would be more than happy to give you the trash bags and haul off the trash


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

i have caught a couple cats so far and 1 trout earlier in the year. to be such a beautiful lake it is a shame how much trash is out there. seems to me a ranger could take a walk at night and find all kinds of stuff going on and that might keep these idiots from trashing the place.


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

I Fish there often and I agree that this year for some reason has been the worst. All of the trash cans have been removed from the lake except for one at the dam and a roll out dumpster at the beach. It was probably a budget thing. I took a garbage bag out with me last time and filled it from just the bank i was fishing at.
As far as the cubscout comment...This year is my first Year as Cub Master for Goshen! I hope to get the boys out there soon to help clean it up. We all need to start teaching our kids and their friends what litter and trash does to our community! Hopefully we will keep them from trashing as adults!

If anyone has some ideas for the boys to help out in the community PM me! I want to get them out to help give their "Town" an Identity and understand it's theirs to fix or destroy!


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

CHEFSKIP said:


> I Fish there often and I agree that this year for some reason has been the worst. All of the trash cans have been removed from the lake except for one at the dam and a roll out dumpster at the beach.


Thats the problem I saw when I was there. Absolutely no trash cans anywhere.


----------



## bluegill1 (Apr 14, 2004)

When I was at Cowan they also have all trash cans removed and signs saying that the reason they were removed is that the state won't be doing garbage anymore and to 


'Please take your trash home with you and dispose of properly???? I don't think this will work


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Take trash home? BRILLIANT IDEA OHI-O----- LMAO !!! Man thats ripe...........


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I will keep my mouth shut......Misfit..lol


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I will keep my mouth shut......Misfit..lol


good one.......


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Stonelick, like Cowan, has signs that say take out your own trash, as there are no cans anymore. They did leave the ones at the dock area. I see no problem with this , as they have been doing this up in the back woods of Michigan for years. You ought to be responsible for your own trash anyway. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

I was at Stonlick on Friday, cans are back at the boat ramp, and the old boat ramp plus another roll out dumpster near the shelters! New signs are posted saying to pack out your trash.
I ve got some Cub Scouts heading out on thursday to do a little trash pick up!


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

thats good new because that is a beautiful place to fish!


----------



## MidwestWolverines (May 11, 2009)

Hows this place for camping? I tried to reserve somewhere for this weekend(nothings available, big surprise) and Stonelick had some spots open


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

its not a bad place to camp from what i have heard. never been there myself being that its only 5 min from the house. I was there last night and quite a few people had tents set-up


----------



## tebass (Oct 23, 2004)

I was there a few days ago, late afternoon, was fishing for bluegill off the old boat ramp and caught about twenty yellow cats.


----------



## rmainger (Aug 11, 2005)

you have to have garbage containers or people are just going to litter common sense of course some low lifes litter any way god bless on this problem


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

When I was a child I learned to fish on this lake so I have very fond memories of it. My dad use to slay the LM in the causeway below the dam and my PB LM was caught there. It really bothers me that people are trashing it. I live in Middletown now and it is a little far for me to travel to with so many places close to home to fish. I plan to make it over there at least once this year and I will be sure to bring a few garbage bags. 

CHEFSKIP,

If you are a cub scout leader and would either post donation information on here or send me a PM, I would like to send your scouts a contribution for their efforts. Don't expect anything huge but I figure I can put off buying a few lures for a good cause. If a few other people would do the same, it might make a difference.
________
Redhotman live


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Sad to say, but this is not nearly the same type of country it was when we were children. Very few people take any responsibility for their own actions anymore. Furthermore, the state, whether through mismanagement or because of the tough economy has fewer employees to clean up messes like these. It might cost a group of people an afternoon each to clean the place up. I have been on several such cleanups of the Mad River by canoe. There was a lot of trash every year. 

If we sportsmen who care about these places won't help out, then we can't expect others, who don't even know what the places are for, to do anything. We need to set the example. Just make sure when you do that you get some news coverage! It does two things. It lets people know how thoughtless they have been so they will possibly think twice the next time they are there. It also heaps coals on the heads of the state personnel whose job it was in the first place.

Maybe we should start an Adopt a Park thing! I know that different stretches of road have been adopted by different groups. I used go out and help clean a stretch of 444 by Wright-Patterson with the Top 4 when I was still in the Air Force. Maybe sportsmen's groups should start doing something similar with parks and waterways. It's great free publicity!

BTW, Way to go, Chefskip! Service above self is what scouting is supposed to be about!


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

CHEFSKIP,

If you are a cub scout leader and would either post donation information on here or send me a PM, I would like to send your scouts a contribution for their efforts. Don't expect anything huge but I figure I can put off buying a few lures for a good cause. If a few other people would do the same, it might make a difference.[/QUOTE]

Hey Thanks for the offer! My pack is pretty much winding down for the year, we wont start fundraising until next school year. Honestly money seems to be doing good with our pack, so thank you for offering, but the boys would probably like an Old lure or some plastic worms just as much. At the last banquet we held, we had a bunch of lures and plastics for door prizes, and I was amazed at all the "what kind of fish can I catch with this?" and "when can we go fishing!" It's great to see the boys interested in fishing and the outdoors.
Just a FYI for anybody interested...The next time you see Scouts (boy or Girl) outside a Grocery store, Please realize the profits go straight to the kids! Girl Scouts get about .50 a box of cookies so if you cant afford to buy any cookies, donating .50 is the amount of profit from one box! And with the Cub/boys , all the profits go to helping the kids do something that year or the next. Our pack was able to get about $200 in donations ($1 at a time!) Now we can pay for all of the boys to go camping next year!
Every little bit helps! Thanks for listening!


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh yah forgot to mention- Look out for the poison Ivy down at Stonelick! It is as bad as I have ever seen it! The trails are lined with the stuff


----------

